# Schwimmteich im Hochsommer



## biowaba (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo Schwimmteichfreunde,

möchte Euch nur mal kurz mein Schwimmbad in Teichform zeigen.
 
Der Teich hat ca. 100 m² Fläche, ist im Schwimmbereich 1,6 m tief und fasst ca. 80 m³ Wasser.
 
Da er mit schwarzer Folie ausgekleidet ist, habe ich mal am Boden ein helles Teil abgelegt um die Tiefe etwas besser sichtbar zu machen.
 
Jetzt bei 27 ° C Wasser und 36 °C Lufttemperatur macht das Baden natürlich richtig Spaß.
 
Da wir im Wasser selbst keine Pflanzen oder Filterzonen haben, sind natürlich auch keine Schwebalgen - Fadenalgen oder Pflanzenreste im Wasser.

Der Teich ist 2007 angelegt worden, war ursprünglich ein Teich wie Ihr ihn alle kennt, hat leider nicht funktioniert und wurde genau vor einem Jahr so verändert, wie Ihr ihn jetzt sehen könnt.
Das Wasser wird nicht ausgetauscht, es ist unverändert ein Jahr im Teich.
Kristallklar, keine Beläge auf der Folie oder den Steinen.

Nur wie jetzt zur Zeit ist natürlich auf Grund der Teichfläche ca. 1-3 m³ Wasser wöchendlich durch Wind, Sonne und viel Badebetrieb nachzufüllen. 
Bei den tropischen Temperaturen baden schonmal 10 - 15 Leute am Tag für 1 - 4 Stunden, macht ja auch richtig Spaß im Wohlfühlwasser !
Wir nehmen zum Nachspeisen Leitungswasser, da wir leider noch keine geeignete andere Wasserreserve haben.


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Ocj weiß nicht, ob das noch was mit Teich zu tun hat, das sieht eher nach Pool aus. wenn es denn seinen Zweck so erfüllt, ist es ja ok.


----------



## KingLui (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Mir fehlen etwas die Pflanzen an deinem Teich 

Aber sonst sehr schön


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Wird wird das Wasser denn von den Hinterlassenschaften der Badegäste befreit?
Gibt es irgendwo einen bepflanzten Regenerationsbereich den man auf den Bildern nicht sieht?
So wäre mir das auch zu kahl. Wir nutzen den Teich sowohl zum Baden, als auch zum stundenlangen Beobachten der Natur. Ich liebe beide Möglichkeiten 

Gruß
Heiko

Edit: ok, sehe gerade das der Username auch für ein Produkt steht - also anscheinend keine Pflanzen, sondern eher ein Chemie-freier Pool.


----------



## karsten. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Mahlzeit

ich find ihn nett 



> Da wir im Wasser selbst keine Pflanzen oder Filterzonen haben, sind natürlich auch keine Schwebalgen - Fadenalgen oder Pflanzenreste im Wasser.



aber was ist denn das für eine Logik 

üblicherweise ist Leitungswasser erstmal  reich an Nitrat (50 mg /l erlaubt) und Phposhat(<6,7 mg/l ) u.a.

genau das sind aber die limitierenden Faktoren für Algen
nicht die Pflanzen und die Filterzonen ....
aber das weiß Du ja 




> genau vor einem Jahr so verändert, wie Ihr ihn jetzt sehen könnt.
> Das Wasser wird nicht ausgetauscht, es ist unverändert ein Jahr im Teich.
> Kristallklar, keine Beläge auf der Folie oder den Steinen.



so tot kann gar kein Wasser sein zumal wennn es ständigen Eintrag 
und den 10-15 Schwimmern ausgesetzt ist.


 das läuft doch wieder doch wieder auf die 





> vollautomatische biologische Wasserbehandlungsanlage für Schwimmbadwasser


für zehntausend Euro hinaus 

oder ?

mfG


----------



## KingLui (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*



> das läuft doch wieder doch wieder auf die
> 
> 
> > vollautomatische biologische Wasserbehandlungsanlage für Schwimmbadwasser
> ...



Warum Chlortabletten und ein Sandfilter  sind doch nicht Teuer


----------



## biowaba (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*



karsten. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> ich find ihn nett
> 
> ...



Hallo Karsten,

eben das ist das, was wir begriffen und umgesetzt haben, die Dinge die Du nennst sind ohne Pflanzen besser in den Griff zu bekommen als mit ihnen.
Von totem Wasser keine Spur ! Du müsstest es riechen, schmecken und fühlen können, dann würdest Du sicherlich anders denken !
Leider ist dies auf einem Bild nicht rüber zu bringen !, leider !

Was Ihr für Schlußfolgerungen auch immer aus den Bildern ziehn wollt, es dient nur dazu einmal eine andere Version eines Schwimmteiches zu zeigen.
Als es noch ein richtiger Teich war, mit den Euch bekannten Zonen funktionierte er nicht, leider.  Nun funktioniert es, auch wenn es vom Teichcharakter etwas verloren hat. Das Umfeld ist geblieben und wenn wir mal in einen richtigen Teich sehen wollen, dann gibt es ja davon zur genüge, auch bei uns !


----------



## biowaba (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*



KingLui schrieb:


> Warum Chlortabletten und ein Sandfilter  sind doch nicht Teuer



Wenn Ihr wüstet, von was Ihr sprecht, wär es besser, glaub mir
Wenn nicht Naturliebhaber natürlichstes Wasser mögen, wer denn dann


----------



## Eugen (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

@ Karsten

jetzt war er soo neutral  
und du gibst ihm nun doch wieder ne Vorlage 

Im Pool-Forum bekommt der erste Besteller 10% Rabatt. 
Vielleicht gehts irgendwann auch hier


----------



## Padis (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Ganz ehrlich, das ist für mich nur Werbung.
Das Wasser, aus der Leitung, 1 Jahr, ohne Pflanzen, ohne Pumpe, ohne Chemie.

Das sagt der Onkel von Vorwerk auch an der Tür.


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Eine neue Werbeanzeige...schön langsam wirds langweilig


----------



## Eugen (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Hi Thomas

naja eine Pumpe braucht er schon
(und noch einiges mehr - is aber ganz natürlich !!! )

@biowaba

 

Zitat: "Von totem Wasser keine Spur ! Du müsstest es *riechen, schmecken und fühlen *können"


----------



## karsten. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*



biowaba schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,
> 
> eben das ist das, was wir begriffen und umgesetzt haben, die Dinge die Du nennst sind ohne Pflanzen besser in den Griff zu bekommen als mit ihnen.........



Hallo

schön das Du´s sportlich siehst.


> besser in den Griff bekommen


 heißt doch nur aufrüsten und die Bau und Denkfehler durch ein Klärwerk auszubügeln (zu lassen)

für die kurze Zeit der "Baderei" ist der Naturpool bzw. Schwimmteich "erfunden"
worden    
und 
es geht wirklich leicht klares Wasser mit den üblichen Filterzonen zu schaffen. 
Nur ist das eine gaanz andere Schiene . 
Wir haben hier im Forum einige Beispiele mit glockemklarem Wasser ohne Omas Kleinwagen verhöckern zu müssen. 

Wer das nicht hin kriegt muss sich eben eine Wasseraufbereitungsanlage neben seinen Tümpel stellen lassen .



Deine oder eine billige Giftige .

mfG


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*



> Als es noch ein richtiger Teich war, mit den Euch bekannten Zonen funktionierte er nicht


DAS ist aber kein Argument dafür, die Pflanzen weg zu lassen und alles durch Technik zu ersetzen. Einen funktionierenden Schwimmteich ohne oder mit wenig Technik zu bauen ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## biowaba (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> DAS ist aber kein Argument dafür, die Pflanzen weg zu lassen und alles durch Technik zu ersetzen. Einen funktionierenden Schwimmteich ohne oder mit wenig Technik zu bauen ist kein Hexenwerk.



Hallo Heiko,

sicherlich ist es kein Hexenwerk, es muß nur jemenad verstehen, wie es richtig geht.
Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich miteinander, wenn alle die die es anbieten es auch verstehen würden wär die Welt in Ordnung
Leider gibt es viele, die es nicht verstehen, es aber anbieten. Die Probleme daraus kennt Ihr zur Genüge. Die von Euch, die es im Griff haben ist doch mehr als in Ordnung, so solls ja auch sein
Wenn aber einer mal etwas anderes zeigt, was von eurer Philosophie abweicht, heißt das nicht gleichzeitig dasss es schlecht sein muß

Ich möchte hier nicht für Ärger sorgen und auch nicht schlaumeiern, das braucht kein Mensch, dazu hab ich die Bilder auch nicht eingestellt.

Würde euch aber empfehlen, bevor ihr falsche Dinge äußert, euch zu informieren was dahinter steckt, dies hilft manchmal sogar so manches zu verstehen.

Es gibt zum Glück auch noch Gärtner, die es für sich in Anspruch nehmen etwas davon zu lernen und fair miteinander umzugehen, auch wenn sie alte Hasen sind. Jeder lernt ständig hinzu, auch alte Hasen, wär schlimm wenn es nicht so wär, dann würde sich nie etwas weiterentwickeln, auch eure Philosophie hätte kein Dasein.

Vielleicht glätten sich ja hier die Wogen nochmal und man gebinnt einmal vernünftig miteinander umzugehen


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*



> Wenn aber einer mal etwas anderes zeigt, was von eurer Philosophie  abweicht, heißt das nicht gleichzeitig dasss es schlecht sein muß


Ich habe keine Philosophie diesbezüglich - ich habe mir das Wissen vor dem Bau nur angelesen und daraus ein Konzept für meinen Teich erstellt. Oh Wunder, das Konzept funktioniert sogar auf Anhieb 

Ich bin nur der Meinung, das ein nicht funktionierendes Konzept nicht impliziert, das man den Teich zu einem Pool umbauen muss (sorry, ein Wasserloch ohne Pflanzen und Tiere ist für mich eher ein Pool, auch wenn die Chemie weitestgehend fehlt). Man kann das Konzept auch korrigieren und den Teich einen Teich sein lassen.

Dein Konzept mag ja für Leute die einen Pool bevorzugen eine Alternative zum klassischen Sandfilter + Chemie sein, aber mehr in meinen Augen eben auch nicht. Für den Preis deiner Filteranlage habe ich meinen ganzen Teich gebaut.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Padis (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Ich lese nur Algowane.

Schaut mal was Roland so postet:



> Zitat entfernet.



Nar klar, nix Werbung.


----------



## Padis (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Wem das nicht reicht:

http://www.xxxxxxx.de/Home/Algowane/index.html?page=3

Und irgendwann zwischen Monat 2 und 4 Steigt der Mulm auf, und der Skimmer sammelt ihn auf.....


----------



## Schuppenhocker (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Ich möchte ja niemanden zu Nahe treten aber in einem unabhängigen Forum finde ich solch eine indirekte Werbung total fehl am Platz.
Zumal ich die Preise die dort verlangt werden total überzogen finde .
Zumal ich mich Frage wie man einen chemisch hergestellten Stoff als Biologisch darstellen kann .

Genauso gut könnte ich mich als Chemiker nun hinstellen und den Einsatz von Wasserstoffperoxid anpreisen und dies möglichst schön umschreiben.


----------



## Padis (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Pha, für Teichbesitzer.....

Wenn Ihr nicht die Anlage habt,  1ml Algowane auf 10 Liter, Schnappsglass 2 cl.
Sorry, wenn da was daneben geht, Fische und Teichbewohner Ade.

Kann nix passieren - völlig Biologisch - ich vergaß, sorry.....


----------



## biowaba (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*



Padis schrieb:


> Wem das nicht reicht:
> 
> http://www.xxxxxxxxxxxx.de/Home/Algowan/index.html?page=3
> 
> Und irgendwann zwischen Monat 2 und 4 Steigt der Mulm auf, und der Skimmer sammelt ihn auf.....



Na Hallo,

Ihr stellt mir Werbung anheim, ohne dass ich in diesem Beitrag Werbung betrieben habe ! egal

Wenn Ihr dann aber schon Zitate bringt, dann solltet Ihr alles lesen, nur so sind Zusammenhänge zu verstehen.

Algen, die mit Algowane geflockt wurden ohne sie zu filtern oder abzukeschern schweben natürlich nach oben, sie leben ja schließlich noch ! Dies ist der Unterscheid zu Algiziden !

In einem Schwimmteich oder Schwimmbad entstehen sie garnicht erst und das ist der eigentliche Sinn des Algowanes.

Nur ein aufeinander abgestimmtes System funktioniert richtig, das ist mit Filterzonen, Absetzteichen und ähnlichem sowie Pflanzen auch nicht anders. Stimmen Details nicht funktioniert es nicht, aber das wisst Ihr selbst am besten.

Es gibt ein schönes Sprichwort : "getroffene Hunde bellen" und 
                                                   " der klügere gibt nach "

Ich nehme mich dem zweiten an und schau mal zu, was sich hier noch so ergibt.


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Jeder Beitrag den ich von Dir gelesen habe ist Werbung,
das liegt schon an Deinem Usernamen...



> Algen, die mit Algowane geflockt wurden ohne sie zu filtern oder abzukeschern schweben natürlich nach oben, sie leben ja schließlich noch ! Dies ist der Unterscheid zu Algiziden !



Auch ohne Algowane schweben Algenpolster nach oben, das ist ein ganz natürlicher Vorgang.


----------



## Padis (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Ich finde auch Werbung hat hier nichts zu suchen.

So hat sich Roland in einem andern Forum vorgestellt.


> biologische Wasserbehandlungstechnik, ohne Chemie, neu und innovativ
> Wir möchten uns vorstellen,
> 
> biowaba GmbH = biologische Wasserbehandlungsanlagen und Technik rund um das Thema „ Wasser „
> ...



Also, bitte liebe Admins ......


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Hallo Thomas.

Bitte korrigiere Deinen Beitrag auf das zulässige Maß an Zitaten, d.h. max. 3 Sätze plus Quellenangabe und mach es als solches kenntlich!
Danke.


----------



## Eugen (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Hi Mädels,

bitte nicht aufregen.
Für mich persönlich steht fest,daß Roland hier vom ersten Post an für seine Produkte Werbung macht.
Warum sonst hat er den Firmennamen als Nick gewählt.
Inzwischen schreibt er halt etwas subtiler,nachdem man ihn wohl darauf hingewiesen hat,daß Werbung in diesem Forum nichts zu suchen hat.
Warum er ausgerechnet in einem "Hobby-Gartenteich" Forum so ein Sendungsbewußtsein an den Tag legt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Aber je mehr man auf seine Posts eingeht,desto mehr.....

@Roland
.
Hier triffst du in der Mehrzahl auf User,die an deiner "neuen" Technik schlicht nicht interessiert sind.
Also laß deine Bekehrungsversuche (oder soll ich besser sagen Werbung  ) hier einfach bleiben.
Ist dir schon aufgefallen,daß keine Antwort auf all deinen Posts positiv ausgefallen ist?
Und was lernt man daraus


----------



## Padis (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

@ Annett, mach ich.  So etwas darf nicht sein. Sorry.

@ Eugen vielen Dank


----------



## Eugen (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Es ist so heiß und Eugen hat Lust den "advocatus diaboli" zu spielen. 

In etlichen Pool- respektive Schwimmteich-Foren taucht Meister Bräutigam im März auf und stellt dort recht offen sein "neues Konzept" vor.
Die Reaktionen waren überwiegend negativ, bzw.wollte man sogar seine Postings löschen.
Nach 2-3 Wochen wurde es ruhig um "Biowaba"

Mitte April stellt er sich dann hier vor.

Lieber Roland, suchst du nun hier, nachdem du bei den "Profis" Schiffbruch erlitten hast, neues Klientel 
Nach dem Motto: es steht ......


Liebe Admins und Mods, büdde nicht pöse sein   :knuddel
Ihr dürft es auch gerne wieder löschen,bevor ich   bekomme


----------



## biowaba (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Hallo Eugen,

richtig, ich habs schon mehrfach versucht, doch bin ich immer wieder an den so genannten " Profis " gescheitert, oder besser gesagt sie wollten nur ihre Meinungen nennen und dulden nichts neues, ich war ihnen ein Dorn im Auge
Daher auch die Funkstille meiner Seite.

Ich habe mit Annett ausführlich darüber abgestimmt, keine Werbung hier mehr zu posten, das tue ich auch nicht, sondern Ihr selbst für mich!

Übrigens, nochmals meinen absoluten Respekt vor Annett, sie gibt sich sehr viel Mühe !

Wie ich auch schon Annett mitteilte finde ich es sehr schade, dass man sich in einem offenen Forum nicht auch offen über alles fachliche unterhalten kann.
Nicht jeder weiss alles, auch ich nicht ! Hatte gehofft hier auch etwas an Erfahrung mitzubekommen, um die Gesamtheit um das Thema Wasser und Teich noch besser zu verstehen, leider ist dies hier anscheinend nicht gewollt.

Ihr wollt von anderen leider auch nichts lernen und stellt so manche " neue " Sache als lächerlich hin ohne sich damit ersteinmal zu befassen. Fällt Urteile von Dingen die ihr überhaupt nicht kennt. Findet ihr dies in Ordnung ?

Wenn ich hier absolut nicht gewünscht bin, melde ich mich ab.

Das was hier abläuft braucht keine Mensch, ihr und ich selbst haben das nicht nötig !

Gegenseitige Fairnis ist etwas was ich in den Foren vermisse, obwohl es eigentlich so offeriert wird.

Indem man andere vor den Kopf stöst, ändert man aber leider keine Realitäten


----------



## Eugen (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Hallo Roland,

ja,so ist unsere Admine nun mal,drum heißt sie auch AnNETT.

Fachlich hat sich mit bis jetzt noch keiner so recht auseinandergesetzt. Warum auch,deine Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.
Nur die wenigsten wollen halt "Teiche" wie du welche hast.
Irgendwie wirken sie halt steril für mich.

Was du da vorstellst geht schlicht in Richtung Pool-Technik und hat mMn. nix mit Gartenteich oder Schwimmteich zu tun.

Achja, lächerlich hat dich bis jetzt noch niemand gemacht.
Das meiste zielte lediglich auf deine Art und Weise,wie du dich immer ins Gespräch bringst.
Es war halt anfänglich ziemlich plump,nu is "dein Ruf ruiniert"

BTW. um "..auch etwas an Erfahrung mitzubekommen, um die Gesamtheit um das Thema Wasser und Teich noch besser zu verstehen" zu können,reicht es,wenn du liest.


----------



## Joachim (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Hallo Mitglieder, Hallo Roland.

Meiner Auffassung nach hast du schon beim Anmelden den Kardinalfehler begangen und den Firmen-/Webadressennamen als Usernamen verwendet, was laut der von dir akzeptierten Bordregeln klar geregelt ist.



> 9. Sonstige Regeln und Bestimmungen
> 
> 9.1 Mißbrauch des Forenstatus
> ...
> ...



Es ist halt, wie wenn man mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden ist - der Tag ist halt verloren. 

Es ist ebenso wenig ratsam, ein Forum allgem. als lernunwillig und im weitesten Sinne als festgenagelt in der Denkweise hinzustellen und dann allen ernstes auf eine positive Ressonanz zu hoffen. Da würde jedem anderen der Wind ebenso entgegen blasen...

Bezüglich gegenseitige Fairness - wir, die Mitglieder und das Team haben eine tolle Platform für Teichinteressierte geschaffen. Wir tragen die Kosten für dieses "Hobby" und du möchtest allzu offenkundig Umsatz mit uns machen, was von vielen eher ungern gesehen wird, vor allem wenns so "plump" geschieht. 



Ich werde das Thema nochmals im Team ansprechen und wir werden dann sicherlich kurzfristig zu einem klaren Ergebnis kommen.


----------



## MarioNino (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Möchte hier auch mal meinen Senf abgeben.

In meinen Augen hat das System absolut NICHTS mit einem Teich zu tun, sondern ausschließlich mit der Möglichkeit, einen sterilen Pool in allen erdenklichen Formen in einen Garten zu pflanzen.

Aber Schwimmteich als Bezeichnung ist irreführend, richtiger wäre die Bezeichnung Alternativpool 

LG Mario

EDIT: Alleine wenn ich mir diese kurze Passage durchlese, frage ich mich in welcher auch nur geringsten Weise das natürlich sein kann??
Man hat Badewasser, aber Allergiker müssen aufpassen? Was ist mit Menschen mit Hautirritationen, Schuppenflechte etc etc?

Ne also für mich ist das nix anderes als die verchlorten Grauspools .... (Quelle biowaba....)


----------



## biowaba (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*



MarioNino schrieb:


> Möchte hier auch mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> In meinen Augen hat das System absolut NICHTS mit einem Teich zu tun, sondern ausschließlich mit der Möglichkeit, einen sterilen Pool in allen erdenklichen Formen in einen Garten zu pflanzen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mario,

hättest Du es richtig gelesen, dann hättest Du merken dürfen, dass es eben gerade für Alergiker und Menschen mit Hautirritationen bestens geeignet ist.
Es kommt nähmlich in unserem Fall aus der Medizintechnik !
Nur weil nicht jede Krankheit gleich der anderen ist, emphfehlen wir Menschen mit besonderen Problemen den Arzt zu konsultieren. Das ist mit anderen Gewässern auch so. Vorsicht ist immer besser als ein zusätzliches Problem.

Wer es nicht will und brauch, der muss es ja nicht, keiner muß irgendetwas was er nicht selbst will. Es ist wie vieles nur eine Alternative, der Begriff Alternativpool ist daher gernicht so verkehrt.


----------



## MarioNino (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Roland

Ich hab richtig gelesen  

Quote:
Allergiker und Patienten mit besonderen Hautkrankheiten sollten sich allerdings vor der Anwendung von Algowane auf Verträglichkeit testen lassen.
Unquote:

D.h. auf gut Deutsch. Zu einem Arzt gehen und einen teuren Test wegen EINES Mittels durchführen zu müssen.
In Gewässern mit funktionierender Flora und Fauna entspricht das Wasser Trinkwasserqualität und stellt ausschließlich für Nichtschwimmer eine Gefahr dar.

Ich z.B. vertrage kein chloriertes Wasser, selbst in Salzwasserpools hab ich ab und an Probleme.
Aber ich hatte noch nie Probleme wenn ich in einem See, Teich oder auch nur Tümpel schwimmen war.
Muss jedoch auch hinzufügen, dass der Großteil unserer Seen generell Trinkwasserqualität haben OHNE Chemie.

Interessant wäre auch mal die chemische Formel und Unbedenklichkeitsbestätigungen bezüglich des Abwassers. 
Wenn das Mittel bereits bei leichter Überdosierung zum Ersticken bei Fischen führt, würde mich interessieren wieviele Mikroorganismen bei "normaler" Dosierung sterben müssen.

LG Mario


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

...und als Profilteichbild auch noch das Firmenlogo


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*



biowaba schrieb:


> hättest Du es richtig gelesen, dann hättest Du merken dürfen....



Du hast scheinbar einiges nicht richtig gelesen und verstanden!

Ich empfehle Dir nochmal in Ruhe Joachims Posting durchzulesen.
Deine dauernde Werbung hier im Forum nervt - dazu ist das Forum nicht da, auch nicht für dich! 
Ich weiß nicht, wie oft man es Dir noch sagen/oder schreiben muss, aber langsam ist wohl Schicht im Schacht. Aber auch das wirst Du wohl nicht verstehen...

Keine Sorge, ich habe Dich auch im Auge!


----------



## MarioNino (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Und jetzt mach ich auch mal Werbung.

Leitln, MarioNino is einfach super


----------



## Joachim (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Hallo,

nein danke, kein Interesse am Produkt.


----------



## Christine (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

wenn Ihr Euch über die Werbung so aufregt - was ich durchaus verstehe - warum puscht Ihr sie dann auch noch?

Und die Krönung ist ja wohl, entrüstet dann auch noch komplette Werbetexte hier zu posten 

Einen größeren Gefallen könnte Ihr biowaba durch überhaupt nicht tun - ihr trommelt und er lacht sich ins Fäustchen.

Und zur Belohnung werdet Ihr auch noch als unfair hingestellt.


----------



## Padis (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Liebe Christine,

natürlich rege ich mich auf und zeige auch mit dem Auszug von anderen Foren, wie einfach es doch ist Werbung zu treiben.
Eigendlich ist es aber die Aufgabe vom Mod-Team darauf zu achten, das hier in einem unabhängigen Forum es nicht soweit kommt.
Wo es doch so Offensichtlich ist. Logo als Avatar, auf der Internetseite von BIOWABA eine Link zu unserer Seite und ewig dieses posten von dem Roland wie toll doch das Produkt ist.
Auf jeden Fall es hat gewirgt.


----------



## Joachim (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Moin,

@Thomas
Wir arbeiten dran.  Und bis dahin: wenn keiner auf seine Themen mehr reagieren würde, wäre das schonmal ein erster Schritt.  (Ich hab daher meinen letzten Beitrag hier auch geändert.)


----------



## biowaba (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Hallo Gemeinde,

auf Grund der hier stattgefundenen hochgeschaukelten Argumentationen ( diesmal ohne Werbung von mir, ich wollte nur eine Alternative zum herkömmlich bekannten Schwimmteich zeigen ) habe ich mich aus weiteren Diskussionen herausgehalten und nach einem PN-Austausch mit dem Admin-Team gehe ich nun in den Urlaub.

Ich hoffe nach meiner Wiederkehr auf eine positive Wende im Geschehen und darauf, dass sich die hier beteiligten User einmal ein umfassendes Bild verschaffen, damit nicht nochmal so unsachliche Diskussionen auch im Hinblick auf Beiträge anderer folgen. ( Vermutungen sollten von Fachwissen abgelöst und durch sachliche Diskussionen ersetzt werden ! )

Gegenseitiger Respekt sollte meiner Meinung nach vor unqualifizierten Beiträgen in einem solch "guten" Forum stehen !

Anmerkung an @Eugen:

Das Forum ist zum Austausch zwischen Usern geschaffen worden, um Erfahrungen auch mitteilen und über sie schreiben zu können und dient nicht als "Lesestube" !

Ich wünsche allen einen angenehmen Sommer und problemlose Gewässer zum Erholen und Abkühlen !


----------



## Padis (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

@ Roland

Dann zeig uns doch Bilder von Deinem Teich, besser wär noch, vom Bau.

Und keine Werbebilder.


----------



## MarioNino (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Roland

Na dann wünsch ich Dir mal einen erholsamen Urlaub.
Allerdings sind wir SEHR an einer umfassenden Diskussion interessiert. Nur dazu solltest Du auch auf Fragen, welche man Dir stellt, antworten und sie nicht einfach negieren!

LG Mario


----------



## biowaba (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Hallo Mario,

danke, wenn das Interesse allgemein vorhanden ist, das Admin-Team geklärt hat auf welchem Niveau wir hier weiter machen können, ich auch mal etwas ansprechen darf - ohne dass gleich wieder Werbung vermutet wird und wir respektvoll miteinander umgehen können, dann würde ich euch sehr gern zur Beantwortung von Fragen zur Verfügung stehen !

Nochmals beste Grüße und eine erholsame Zeit an euren Teichen


----------



## Dr.J (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*

Hallo Roland,

das Admin-Team klärt hier gar nichts. Bitte lies deine PNs. Da hab ich deutlich gemacht, was Sache ist.
Meine Geduld ist langsam am Ende.


----------



## Eugen (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich im Hochsommer*



biowaba schrieb:


> Hallo Eugen,
> 
> ..... Hatte gehofft hier auch etwas an Erfahrung mitzubekommen, um die Gesamtheit um das Thema Wasser und Teich noch besser zu verstehen,




und dazu reicht es,wenn du liest, viiiiel liest.  

Ich für meinen Teil habe diese Gesamtheit verstanden. 
und auch schon des öfteren umgesetzt.

Schönen Urlaub noch  :hai

Edit will mal noch etwas zur Klärung beitragen :

Teich :              http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teich

Pool  :              http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwimmbecken

Schwimmteich: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwimmteich


----------

